# Do I need to use a Lead Safe Certified Firm?



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

_An article I wrote. Thought it may help with selling RRP jobs._

*Do I need to use a Lead Safe Certified Firm?​*
My name is Dean and I am a lead based paint consultant in the Dallas – Fort Worth area specializing in the Renovation, Repair and Painting (RRP) Rule. One of the top questions I constantly receive from homeowners is; “do I need to use a Lead Safe Certified Firm”?

For a long time, I thought this was a direct question. However, I soon began to realize that the homeowner was actually asking; “will I get into trouble for not using a Lead Safe Certified Firm”?

Following is how I reply. Point number …

1.	Non-certified contractors have been incorrectly informing the homeowner that they (the homeowner) won’t get into trouble if they use a non-Lead Safe Certified Firm. I would like to make one major point … you are listening to an illegal contractor! How can you trust anything they say? They’re already admitting that they operate illegally and deceptively. Why would you trust their answer?

2.	There are several different lead laws that your project may fall under. Many contractors talk about the RRP in general terms. Your project could actually fall under the Lead Safe Housing Rule. Under this Rule, the homeowner is considered the responsible party and is the one to get into trouble.

3.	Health wise, from my experience, non-certified contractors leave 200% to 500% over the safe level of toxic lead dust after they do a finish clean-up.

4.	You (the homeowner) will need to disclose that you used illegal contractors when you sell your home. If you don’t report this, your real estate agent is required to report this or otherwise risk getting high fines and possible lawsuits (along with you).

5.	On exterior work, lead dust can spread to your neighbor’s property. This could mean that they will be getting a new landscape via your pocketbook.

6.	Pressure washing or other exterior work can leach lead down into the sewer system. Many cities, counties and states have laws against this and they be knocking on your door.

7.	Your home liability insurance or the contractor’s workman’s compensation insurance won’t cover worker illnesses from lead poisoning. You personally, may have to pay the bills.

So, while the EPA won’t come directly after you … there are many ways for the homeowner to personally get into trouble by using a non-Lead Safe Certified Firm. Protect yourself.


----------



## smittydidit (Sep 21, 2008)

*Hopefully the house of representatives will reconsider bringing back the opt out.*

Hopefully the house of representatives will reconsider bringing back the opt out for home owners read on representatives http://www.durabilityanddesign.com/news/?fuseaction=view&id=4948&nl_versionid=756&trackid=25364977.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

smittydidit said:


> Hopefully the house of representatives will reconsider bringing back the opt out for home owners read on representatives http://www.durabilityanddesign.com/news/?fuseaction=view&id=4948&nl_versionid=756&trackid=25364977.


 God I hope so. Let's face it, we are pretty much doing all the right things anyway. When it first went into effect, every customer I gave the option of opting out DID! The paper work and record keeping is extreme for small projects that barley qualify. Not only that, a lot of the competition isn't doing it so it makes us look like we are making a mountain out of a mole hill-like we are trying to make a bigger job for greater expense. I find people don't want to hear it, unless it is on a larger scale with a lot of failing paint and they have children-then I agree 100%


----------

